
Disney will pay out $100M over wage-suppression claims - santaclaus
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/disney-will-pay-out-100m-over-wage-suppression-claims/
======
rhapsodic
I hope they have to pay through the nose for this as well:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9653389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9653389)

In 2014, they laid off American IT workers and made them train their H1B
replacements.

~~~
lern_too_spel
They suppressed wages for 6-7 years through no poaching agreements and are
only paying about $10k per class member over that time. They saved more money
than they're paying out.

